# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Où trouver des tutoriels pour apprendre à utiliser PowerBuilder ?

## pottiez

Salut  tous,

en vue de pourvoir un emploi, je cherche des tutoriels sur PowerBuilder,

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## pick ouic

il y a un livre, en francais,

"powerbuilder 5, secret d'expert."

ca explique pas mal de choses...les grands prceptes de powerbuilder.

sinon, j'ai un site ou il y a un gros tutoriel en francais...mais comme je ne peux pas faire de pub, alors mailer moi en mp pour ceux qui sont intresss... :;):

----------


## shahin

"Powerbuilder 7 unleashed", tres bon livre (mais en anglais) que je vend sur internet (ais je le droit de mettre l'url ou pas ?)
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...hed-Livre.html

----------

